# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  The Disciples

## Kael Seoras

We are The Disciples of music  ::D:  This our profile. One complete song so far, in fairly good quality MIDI form. There will be more music to come...if you like it spread the word!

Don't worry Hallowed Be Thy Name is totally instrumental and really not terribly religious in nature. Just has a jazz organ haha  ::D:

----------

